# skeeter 1-16-11



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was out from noon till 4 just south of roadbed 14FOW only got two dink bluegills on a double header on a tip up with wax worms. Flasher was marking fish but they didn't want anything we tried, jigging rap, spoons, vibes, ice jigs, minnows.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Same story here. Just North of the road bed. Raps, spoons, vibee's- even pinmans with waxworms. Nothing, but a 6" perch to show for the day. Fished 12 to 4:30 and marked fish regularly the whole time.. First trip to skeeter this year. Not wanting to go back to that dead sea any time until I hear some good reports.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

same here, fished north of Cemetery area from 3:00 - 5:45, marked some fish but not one bite, tried about everything in the box. The report back in the lot was about the same - not much at all, one guy caught several crappie from 4 to 5 pm on the roadbed in 17 FOW. Lots of people fishing not much catching.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Add me to the bunch...fished from about 1-sunset 17fow on the road bed - not a single bite tried tons of lures, waxworms, minnow, minnow heads...ugh.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Same thing at Alum Creek -- Lots of small gills caught... But nothing else... Saw alot of fish come up off the bottom after the minnow but no takers... Rough day.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was north of the rd bed in front of the cemetary in 15 ft this morn at daylight,slow start then things got busy with 2 panfish rods till about 10;30 then it pooped out ,left around 11;30,with 13 gills and 2 nice perch, a small ratso with a red gulp red wiggler worked the best, just a small tail on it then 1 or 2 red maggots tipped on it with 2and 4 lb test helped in the clr water,they looked at on the vex then hammered it no farting around,this morn. that might be the ticket for those finicky fish at wingfoot in that clr water..


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished north of the roadbed in 19-21 ft and marked and caught a lot of fish today. Fished from 9 until sunset and the last hour was on fire, that is if you want 6-7 in bluegill, sub 9 in crappies, and the occasional perch mixed in. I caught close to 50 fish today with only a dozen keepers. Lost a few good fish, but it was still a decent day fishing with Dad. Moved away from the panfish for a bit looking for some eyes, but no luck so we gave in and decided to fish for what was biting. Waxworms on a small or medium buckshot caught most of the fish, but got a lot on small minnows on a deadstick. Next time up I am searching for eyes only, if I wanted to catch a bunch of panfish I will fish Portage lakes and save the gas money. Good luck everyone!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i was off the 305 road bed from about 830 til 1,drilled 7 holes,first time on the ice and got around 25 gills and 4 perch.lost a crappie at the hole and 2 eyes at the hole as well.i thought i did pretty good for my first time.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

same here...iced 1 big crap, 1 nice perch and lost 3 good fish at the hole out by the bouy line. i will be staying locally until i hear its picking back up. gas is just to much for those results.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Brother and I fished buoy line area from 8:30 am to 3pm. We kept 15 crappie from 9.5-15", most were 11.5" and released another 10 smaller ones. Brother also released two perch and lost two nicer fish he never got a look at. 1/16 gold shiner buckshot was best followed by bobber/minnow rig and #3 blue swedish pimple. Brother caught most of our fish sitting in one spot the whole time picking 2-4 fish at a time as they came through. I went fishless in the first spot until moving at 11 am. Two more spots gave up 6 keepers and 4 throwbacks. Marked lots of fish in the morning, after that we only marked the one's we caught. Had one odd catch----a 13" crappie that hit a minnow sitting just 6" under the ice. Bobber rod waiting to be reset.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My brothers 15" crappie was a beast at 2 lbs! Last time I caught one that big was 1995! He often doesn't keep fish, so here's the collective catch. 4.5 lbs of fillets, 10 oz just off the 15 incher.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My buddy from work and 4 other friends wanted to try the south end again. They hit 15-17 fow and caught over a hundred fish between them, mostly gills. They kept 40 of the nicer gills, a dozen nice crappies, 6 large perch, and a 24" channel cat. My buddy's first fish of the morning was a 16" crappie!!! The blurry cell phone pic of it isn't worth posting Fruit Fly Mud Bug and pink helicopter pin mins w/ red maggots worked best for them.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish...that 15 incher would be on my wall.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I was thinking that too. He kept it to be eaten. My next 15+ will go on my wall. Very possible this winter. We've seen some very nice crappies on our trips. Very fortunate to have a lake like Mosquito nearby.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Tomb what I get no credit for a couple of your fish. lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I didn't think anyone would believe me

If you having a slow day------just have Eyewall call some fish in!


Four of my fish came while on the phone w/ him complaining of a slow bite!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Do like i did and get a Fathead made of you holding that 15". I have my 16" black crappie on my wall. Cost about $40 to have it made.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man!! nice job tom!!!!!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Chaunc, that is the coolest thing I have seen. I can picture it now, me holding a big fatty eye right above the bed. The old lady would love it! Of course, I have to catch a big fatty eye and that is impossible for me this season. Can I just buy your picture? LOL!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Some really nice fish guys!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice fish Tom, glad to hear that you're getting into them. That 15" is a pig!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Good job Tom and bro, looks like a nice haul of fish.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jay2k 
to catch a big fatty eye and that is impossible -have yours eyes open for Catavba,it is posible,if people are catching big fish of Catavba ,your eye is waiting for you.

snag


----------

